# Como determinar la polaridad de compresor de medios.



## Libardo M (Abr 4, 2011)

Saludos a todos.

Estuve buscando y no encontre algo relacionado con el tema por lo cual propongo este nuevo hilo. Agradezco a los moderadores corregirme, ubicandolo en un lugar adecuado.

El tema es el siguiente hace como dos meses compre dos unidades (compresores de medios) Marca Techman de 200 a 600W max. Todo muy bien los probe con unas cornetas de 8" y excelente sonido, el problema es que no me di cuenta que les faltaba unas pequeñas etiquetas de colores Roja y blanca donde indicaban la polaridad.
Yo se como determinar la polaridad de un parlante tipo Woofer o con campana abierta, (conectandoles un pequeño voltaje DC y viendo hacia donde es el movimiento del parlante) pero en este tipo de parlantes no. Agradeceria cualquier metodo/sugerencia en el que no sea necesario abrir el transductor.

Atte 
LM


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 5, 2011)

Libardo M dijo:


> . . . el problema es que no me di cuenta que les faltaba unas pequeñas etiquetas de colores Roja y blanca donde indicaban la polaridad . . .



¿Y el tamaño de los terminales es igual o uno es mayor que el otro?.


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 5, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Lamentablemente pense que podria guiarme de esto, puesto que a veces el terminal negativo es un poco mas ancho que el positivo pero en este caso ambos son iguales.

saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 6, 2011)

En ese caso tendra que usar un osciloscopio para comparar la señal electrica aplicada, con la señal emitida por la unidad (compresor de medio).


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 7, 2011)

Saludos

Gracias por la respuesta, Lo que propones esta bien, conectar el compresor a un amplificador, inyectarle señal de cierta frecuencia y captarla con un microfono y compararla con un osciloscopio, tanto la de entrada como la de salida, es asi?
El problema seria determinar si el sistema del pre del microfono esta en fase con la onda que capta el microfono.

pero esta muy buena tu solucion de nuevo gracias

LM


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 7, 2011)

Libardo M dijo:


> . . . es asi? . . .



Si, ese seria el metodo que yo utilizaria.



Libardo M dijo:


> . . . El problema seria determinar si el sistema del pre del microfono esta en fase con la onda que capta el microfono . . .



Primero hace una prueba con un parlante de polaridad conocida, solamente si las señales presentan el desfase en la prueba: utiliza un inversor de ganancia unitaria, en la salida del pre amplificador; o tiene en cuenta ese detalle para cuando haga la prueba de los compresores.


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 8, 2011)

Saludos 

Excelente respuesta, gracias nuevamente y manos a la obra

LM


----------

